# [SOLVED] pakiety wymagające /usr/src/linux

## elTimo

Jak znaleźć (przebudować) pakiety, które podczas kompilacji wymagają /usr/src/linux (np. qemu-kvm, nvidia) i czy po zmianie kernela należy je przebudować? 

"module-rebuild" pokazuje tylko te które budują własne moduły...

----------

## Pryka

nie trzeba, a przynajmniej a sobie nigdy tym głowy nie zawracałem

----------

## wlos

pakiety możesz znalezc tak:

equery -C -q d virtual/linux-sources

Przebudowac jak najbardziej trzeba niektore. W moim przypadku to wlasnie nvidia-drivers, alsa, moduly virtualboxa + pare innych.

----------

## elTimo

Dzięki za sugestię, co prawda 

```
equery -C -q d virtual/linux-sources 
```

zwracało mi to samo co module-rebuild ale idąc tym tropem wymyśliłem

```
equery -q d sys-kernel/linux-headers
```

o co mi właśnie chodziło

----------

